# Apple iPad smart covers in Argos



## mathepac (17 Jul 2014)

Great bargains in Apple  branded  iPad smart covers (note these are not cases and only protect the screen) in  some reduced by more than half.Mine was reduced from 74.99 to 19.99. Limited stocks of course.


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Jul 2014)

Thanks for the tip. Never understood how those things could be such a crazy price. €20 is about the outer limits of what I'd consider paying for a really good one. The only reason I have a beautiful leather iPad case is because someone gave me one as a present. Before that I re-used a sleeve off an old net top. (That's a computer, not a garment  ).

Same goes for iPad stands. I wanted one to use the iPad for musical scores. After browsing the outrageously priced options online, it took me about ten minutes to make one out of a piece of stiff cardboard which does the job perfectly.


----------



## mathepac (17 Jul 2014)

sahd said:


> Did you see the smallprint on on eof those reduced from €74.99
> 
> "_Please note item 1085017 has previously been on sale at €14.99_."
> 
> Like many "sales"  - they hike the prices up for a few weeks so they can then say they have cut them when in fact they have gone up in price.




I'm comparing Argos prices with Apple's original prices and with the prices published in the Argos spring/summer 2014 catalogue (pages 682 & 686) for the Apple branded covers. If my research is incomplete,I apologise.


----------



## mathepac (17 Jul 2014)

dub_nerd said:


> ...  I wanted one to use the iPad for musical scores.  ...


Interestingly I bought mine for chord charts and lyrics having fiddled with flimsy stands and bits of paper for years. 

Great for ebooks as well


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Jul 2014)

mathepac said:


> Interestingly I bought mine for chord charts and lyrics having fiddled with flimsy stands and bits of paper for years.
> 
> Great for ebooks as well


Tell me about it. I've just finished a four year degree without opening a paper book once.

Can't wait until the sort of eInk screen in Sony's just-released A4-sized Digital Paper make it into better, cheaper devices.


----------

